# Oster Coupon - 50% off



## muffntuf (Sep 11, 2010)

Just want to let everyone know - we received a 50% off coupon from Oster for Congress - There is a few days left to take advantage of this coupon - the code is below for the order. If you want to help us take advantage of their generosity - it would be great!

You won't be able to miss them! And they are 50% off of anything on the online store! The coupons expire 50 days after Congress. So you have a nice window of opportunity to use them!

Remember the coupon code is... pony50!!!!

Oster Equine Products


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks! I just ordered a bunch of new blades and a trimmer


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 11, 2010)

They even take 50% off Shipping!!!!!




:yeah


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Lisa thanks, do I need a coupon or just need to mention code. Can I order them from anyone that sells Oster and just mention the code, thanks

Heidi


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 11, 2010)

IT is only for the Oster website and you just use the code. The link to the website is on the first post.

And Lisa didn't set this up.

Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry. do you know the exact experation? I would love some morecordless clippers but they are out right now


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 11, 2010)

It was called Pony50 for 50 days after Congress end. Congress ended August 6th, so somewhere around the 20th of September would be the expiration date.

And yeah I wanted the same set of clippers you wanted - and they have been out of stock for a week. I emailed them and they just said to watch. I noticed a lot of blades are starting to go out of stock as well as some other favorites.

Keep checking - thats what I do.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 11, 2010)

oooppps, sorry

Thanks just the same!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 11, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> It was called Pony50 for 50 days after Congress end. Congress ended August 6th, so somewhere around the 20th of September would be the expiration date.
> 
> And yeah I wanted the same set of clippers you wanted - and they have been out of stock for a week. I emailed them and they just said to watch. I noticed a lot of blades are starting to go out of stock as well as some other favorites.
> 
> Keep checking - thats what I do.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 11, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> oooppps, sorry
> 
> Thanks just the same!!



No worries! I am just glad we have this opportunity!


----------



## O So (Sep 12, 2010)

I am new to clipping! What do you guy's think of the 277.00 clippers. Clipmaster® Clipping Machine - Variable Speed 

Catalog #78150-013

With 50% off, I think I may buy those! Just want some opinions on what is good as far as clippers!!

Oh, and thanks for the tip! This will be a great time to buy clippers! Even though I was going to save for to buy a 200 dollar clipper here in town! LOL This is a lot better deal!!





Let me know if the clippers I have chosen are good or what I should buy, before the expire date! LOL

Thanks

Kim


----------



## O So (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for this tip! I just purchased these today! Oster Professional® Powerpro™ Ultra Cordless Clipper w/ Size 10 Blade Kit

128 bucks total!!! Normally 236! This was an awesome deal!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 14, 2010)

TY for sharing!

I got a couple blades.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you know if they sell to Canadian customers? Will they honor this coupon for those of us here as well?


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmm the only thing I see is this disclaimer:

At this time, we ship only to the 50 U.S. States and are unable to ship to international addresses, American Samoa, Guam, Puerto Rico, and the U.S. Virgin Islands.

Sorry to our Canadian members - can you have it shipped to a US address and that friend forward it on to you? NO shipping fees for orders over $100.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks muffntuff, I looked but I guess I was looking in the wrong places on the website. Too bad,50% off is an amazing deal and spring IS coming (of course we must survive the winter first  ) Ah well, I don't have a US ship to address altho i know a number of people who do. Such is life


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Sep 19, 2010)

Got mine ordered a few days ago!!!!! I am super excited to get them. I think I am going to order some extra blades too.

Thanks Trace for getting Oster to donate... I hope they will do it again next year too.


----------

